# Is there a "strategy" for getting the Sloppy and Cadrboard Series?



## TifanyNL (Nov 27, 2013)

I've played every day since June 9 and I have only had the Sloppy Bed show up in ReTail.  I wondered if there is any particular strategy that works to increase your chances of getting the furniture.  For example, do you have all spots open, only have 1 item for sale at a time, have only 1 spot available at a time, etc?  I usually have 4 items up for sale with 4 spots open.


----------



## itzafennecfox (Nov 27, 2013)

Well, if you have a villager with sloppy or cardboard furniture in their house (I.E. Benjamin or Gaston) they're more likely to put that up in Re-Tail. But besides that I can't think of any strategy. Once I got 2 pieces of sloppy from Clay 2 days in a row, but I'm not sure what I did for that to happen or if it was just random luck.


----------



## Mookie (Nov 27, 2013)

It's quicker to get invited to their home and talk to them till they ask if there's something you'd like to buy from them.  I hate Shari but she's staying till I get all her cabana furniture.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 27, 2013)

Mookie said:


> It's quicker to get invited to their home and talk to them till they ask if there's something you'd like to buy from them.  I hate Shari but she's staying till I get all her cabana furniture.




For me they never let me buy their "rare" furniture though D:

The only way would be re-tail for me, it might be random but maybe when they ask for furniture give them one the same size and see if it helps?


----------



## Xanarcah (Nov 27, 2013)

Actually, after TTing a looooot in one of my towns, I think there is a strategy. o: 

As time passes, your villagers put their furniture in Retail. Buy it all so they can't buy it. Don't give them furniture or bugs or fish when they ask for it. I was originally doing this because I didn't want their houses getting cluttered with a lot of mismatched junk, and I noticed that their houses get very empty after a while, with only 3 pieces of furniture or so. 

Somewhere around that point, my villagers started putting Sloppy furniture in Retail. Villagers that never had any Sloppy furniture in their houses to begin with, like Chief and Bam. They put it there pretty regularly, too, and more than one piece at a time can be in Retail at any given point. I probably have had two or three full sets of Sloppy furniture (minus the floor and wall, for whatever reason) pass through my hands because it was in Retail.

I think the game just has them sell Sloppy stuff (and a random assortment of other furniture that I'm positive they've never had in their houses) when they run out of actual things to sell. 



Cardboard stuff is the same, but for whatever reason, I've only every gotten maybe 7 pieces of Cardboard furniture. o: Maybe it's different from town to town?


----------



## DaintyC (Nov 27, 2013)

I think Xanarcah's theory might be right. My boyfriend's town is like that. They have very empty houses and he doesn't give them stuff. All the sloppy stuff I have, I bought in his town. Good theory.


----------



## WeiMoote (Nov 27, 2013)

So, anyone else wanna test this theory?


----------



## deardeer (Nov 27, 2013)

I have got so many cardboard and sloppy furniture from Re-Tail from TTing day by day and making sure there's always spaces available in Re-Tail. At least one a week/fortnight.


----------



## lea (Nov 27, 2013)

Xanarcah said:


> Actually, after TTing a looooot in one of my towns, I think there is a strategy. o:
> 
> As time passes, your villagers put their furniture in Retail. Buy it all so they can't buy it. Don't give them furniture or bugs or fish when they ask for it. I was originally doing this because I didn't want their houses getting cluttered with a lot of mismatched junk, and I noticed that their houses get very empty after a while, with only 3 pieces of furniture or so.
> 
> ...


Whoa, cool, I am definitely going to try this.  
I haven't been buying anything from retail, but I am definitely going to start!


----------



## WeiMoote (Nov 27, 2013)

Only villager that I have with less furniture is Merry. And I'm trying to get her to move...

At least this version of MythBusters won't have us lighting Roman Candles behind Isabelle.


----------



## Miss Renee (Nov 27, 2013)

deardeer said:


> I have got so many cardboard and sloppy furniture from Re-Tail from TTing day by day and making sure there's always spaces available in Re-Tail. At least one a week/fortnight.



This is basically what I do in my cycling town. I have the full sloppy set now.


----------



## Steve Canyon (Nov 28, 2013)

I noticed in my game that when there are 3 or 4 pieces of furniture in re-tail my villagers will go days to weeks without putting anything else up for auction. I figured out that if I buy all the furniture in re-tail, there will be at least 1 but usually 2 new pieces there the next day. So I keep buying all the auctioned furniture and keep getting new stuff put in re-tail. I still have only gotten 2 or 3 pieces of sloppy furniture. But, at least in my game, once there are 3 or 4 pieces up for auction they just wont put up any more.


----------

